# Mauget or Arborjet?



## Jace (Apr 5, 2012)

Which do you prefer using, and why?



I am looking into purchasing one or the other....probably arborjet. Thought i'd get some opinions based on past experience first.


----------



## ATH (Apr 5, 2012)

What are you treating for? What products (chemicals) do you plan to use?

I use Arborjet for Tree-AGE on Emerald Ash Borer. I have been to a Mauget training session, but have never used it. Given the right situation, I will...

I don't know why you need to choose one or the other. If I use Mauget, I plan to use their original capsules. First, it is nice to have a completely enclosed system where there is little chance for exposure to the product. More importantly....looking at the smartshot or chemjet, they look too much like the Arborjet quickjet. Which I have and do not like - it was a waste of money. Use the Tree IV over the quickjet if you are looking at an Arborjet product.


----------



## Jace (Apr 6, 2012)

ATH said:


> What are you treating for? What products (chemicals) do you plan to use?
> 
> I use Arborjet for Tree-AGE on Emerald Ash Borer. I have been to a Mauget training session, but have never used it. Given the right situation, I will...
> 
> I don't know why you need to choose one or the other. If I use Mauget, I plan to use their original capsules. First, it is nice to have a completely enclosed system where there is little chance for exposure to the product. More importantly....looking at the smartshot or chemjet, they look too much like the Arborjet quickjet. Which I have and do not like - it was a waste of money. Use the Tree IV over the quickjet if you are looking at an Arborjet product.





Basically, I am just trying to find ways to expand more into "tree health", verses mostly only trimming and removal. Ive had a tree service for 11 years, beeen a C. A. for 7 years.....owner and operator, with a part time employee. Im in a smaller town with a population around 10,000.
There is really no particular pest Im up against, in thots of purchasing the injection kit. Im in the midwest, so EAB, ALB or Pine Beetles arent tearing trees up like many other places in the US.

If there is a pest borrer problem in trees in my area, it is most likely a secondary issue, so I might possibly treat a tree borrer problem with treeage after the primary issue has been dealt with, (be it construction damage or whatever..) to help the tree not get hammered by two lined or red oak borrers ALSO while trying to regain health.

But, chlorotic issues or leaf sucking/and or chewing pests might be dealt with via injection. Maybe a few other tree health issues...
Maybe Im wasting money purchasing it..??

I have just done an arborjet course, to where I can get $150 (or maybe $200?) off a purchase. Was going to buy the tree IV, if I bought anything. But the chemicals are high priced, so I wasnt sure if something like tree age would be in my best interests or not, considering how Im not going after EAB or anything, and might not need it very often...

Last year I bought a used commercial sprayer, and have sprayed a few shortleaf pines for sawfly larvae, a few austrians for Diplodia and Dothistroma, and a few Colorado spruces for Rhizosphera.... Thats about it, tho...

Just purchased the sherrill tree injector a couple weeks back, in hopes of treating trees (via root uptake) with any lacking soil nutrients.
Just trying to grow annually in health care of trees is the bottom line of my purpose. I havenmt checked into Mauget, only Arborjet, hence the thread....to help me determine which, or even IF at all I should purchase one or the other.


Thats my story....Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ATH (Apr 6, 2012)

If I were in your shoes (assuming you have the cash), I'd take advantage of the discount you have and buy the Tree IV.

If you have any ash in the area that will be worth saving I'd assume that, EAB is not far away...so Tree-AGE will be a good tool to have ready. Trust me...EAB moves *fast* once it starts to show up.

Having said that, you can take care of a pretty wide variety of insects with your soil injection needle using imidacloprid or Lepitect. Bark spray of Safari (or Transtect) can be useful too on another group of pests (but quite a bit more expensive than imidacloprid).

I think having access to all options allows us to give the clients the best service. But if you don't have a use for any of these, then maybe it is not needed. I guess without EAB I would not be using my Arborjet system. I know it can be used for a lot of other things, but nothing else that I haven't been able to address otherwise (drilling into the tree is a last resort in my opinion).


----------



## Jace (Apr 7, 2012)

ATH said:


> If I were in your shoes (assuming you have the cash), I'd take advantage of the discount you have and buy the Tree IV.
> 
> If you have any ash in the area that will be worth saving I'd assume that, EAB is not far away...so Tree-AGE will be a good tool to have ready. Trust me...EAB moves *fast* once it starts to show up.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the advice, it is appreciated.


----------

